# مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع كله عبارة عن صورة...صورة تتكلم عن نفسها من إحدى الجرائد،بالتوثيق والتصديق.
ما من كذب، ما من تلفيق،إنما الحق لأهل الحق، ولمحبّيه.
باسم المسيح أختم.*






المجد لله إلى الأبد والاكرام لمريم البتول القديسة..صلاتها معنا.


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

من أين لي يا رب أن تكون تلك القديسة أماً لي أنا الخاطىء؟!
الشكر لك يا رب.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2007)

هل أنت متأكد ؟؟؟؟ ...

ربما لا تكون هي مريم العذراء !

شوف البصمات ..


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 يناير 2007)

مين تكون يعني؟
عائشة مثلاً؟؟؟!
يا حبيبي، دي مريم القديسة البتول،هي أمنا واحنا بنعرفها كويّس وبنطلب معونتها.
وإيه قصدك بالبصمات؟
إذا كنت بتمزح قلّي علشان أضحكلك شويّة...(^_^)
شكراً ليك على قراءاتك!!!


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 يناير 2007)

طيب سؤال ... 

هل المسيحيين يعتبرون مريم القديسة إله ؟؟ .. 

أم أنها انسانة قديسة ؟؟ .. لأن البروتستانت لا يعتقدون ذلك على ما أعتقد !


----------



## mary (29 يناير 2007)

يركة صلوات وشفاعات السيدة العذراء تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## mnga (30 يناير 2007)

بركة صلواتها و تضرعاتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميع اولادها       امين


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 يناير 2007)

*شكراً لكل من قرأ ومجد الله على قدرته.
أما أعزائي المسلمين، الرجاء مزاولة هوايتهم في المنتديات المخصصة لذلك،كمنتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة مثلاً، تعرفوه؟
شكراً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة كل حين...
كفقراء لا شيء لنا،ونحن نغني، نغني الكثيريييين!
آمين*


----------



## wael (31 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمه 
موضوع جميل جدا واكيد حقيقى والعايز يصدق يصدق والى مش عايز براحته هو الى خسران 
عموما معجزات العذراءمريم كتير ومعروفه للمسلمين قبل المسحيين ومنها ظهور الزيتون الى شافه الوف الناس من مسيحيين ومسلمين والى دى محدش قلوكو عليها :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## wael (31 يناير 2007)

*شكرا ليك*

 شكرا ليك يا s  o   g

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

*شكرا استاذنا s.o.g 
فعلا امنا ام المعجزات 
اما من يهرج و يستظرف و يدعي العلم 
فياريت يهدا شوية 
كونك انك تعتبر اننا نقول على امنا مريم الها فهذا رايك لوحدك و احتفظ بية لنفسك 
عاوز تسال اسال في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة او الرد على الشبوهات 
شكرا استاذنا s.o.g 
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 فبراير 2007)

*أحبّائي ..
وائل:
اسم وائل غالي عليّ، وأنت غلّيته أكثر، شكراً ليك، فعلاً لا يرودون أن يروا،واللي علينا عملناه..مش كده؟
أفادا:
إيه أقول في هذا الأخ الحبيب أفادا؟
لك الشكر يا أفادا، إنما أنا لست أستاذ أحد،ولست مستحقّاً.
حفاظاً على جو الهدوء والسلام الذي يلف المسيحيات، لا نرحّب بأي تساؤل وتهزير من الاسلام رجاءً.
شكراً لك يا وائل الحبيب وأفادا الحبيب...ألا صلّوا من أجل ضعفي!*


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

فعلا هي دي العدراء ام النور


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 فبراير 2007)

*طبعاً هيّ دي.
وأنا في مشاركتي الثانية أيقونة لها، ولاحظوا التشابه.
شكراً لمونلوف على مشاركاته.
سلام المسيح نبع النور.*


----------



## maria123 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير عل موضوع عن جد روعة :yahoo:


----------



## kimo14th (4 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه دى ام النور 

هاقول ايه بس 

وياريت اى اخ مسلم يعلق باحترام وميبقاش داخل بغشم كده زى الاخ امرووو 

لانه قليل الادب


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 فبراير 2007)

*معلش حبيب قلبي كيمو، مش مشكلة، هو مش قليل أدب، إنما لا يزال جديداً ولا يريد أن يرى.
سيد عمروووو، ألا تثبت لي أين الهبل؟
إذا كنت تصف مريم العذراء وما يخصّها بالهبل، أما ضللت ضلالاً بعيداً؟
صديقي، أتفهم موقفكم حيث أن محمد وعائشة وبقية الجماعة لم تسجل لهم أي ظهورات أو معجزات أو...
يعني أنت حسران على حالك.
أما بسيرة الهبل، فآخر هبلنة أن المسلمين يزعمون أن الصحفي الدنماركي قد مات محروقاً وأن الدنمارك تتكتّم!!!
ووفق قصة ملفّقة 100\100 وتثير السخط...
يا صديقي، تعال للمسيح ، بغيره مافيش خلاص صدقني، فلا تهلك بتعاليم أبي المسلمين، ولك مني كل حب..
باسم المسيح أختم.*


----------



## !|!piro!|! (6 فبراير 2007)

* شكرا يا اخ (sog).. خبر انقاذ العذراء لقريه باكملها  مفرح جدا..ربنا يبارك حياتك "والعدرا تنور طريقك" *


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 فبراير 2007)

*هللويا!
شكراً بيرو الحبيب،أحب أن أشكرك على مشاركتك الرقيقة،وشكراً لك على قراءتك.
الله يحميك أخي الحبيب.*


----------



## basem shweke (18 فبراير 2007)

هلوليا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## monalisa4303 (18 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى الذى تبحث على البصمات 
السيده العزراء ده ام لم يأتى بمثلها فى التاريخ
سؤال ليك وانتظر الرد
قارن بينها وبين جميع نساء العالم
جميع نساء العالم عندما تحملن جنينا فى احشائها فيجب ان يكون لزوجها زرع بداخلها اما السيدة العذراء فحملت بدون زرع بشر ولا تستطيع ان تنكر ذلك لانه مذكور فى كتبكم.
نحن لا نأله العذراء ولكن هى ام الله فكيف نرميها اذن ونتركها
لو صاحب العمل لديك يحبك هل تعامل اهله معامله مهمة ام تكرمهم. فما بالك برب الارباب


----------



## shadyos (4 مارس 2007)

بشفاعة والدة الاله القديسة مريم يا رب انعم لنا بمغفرة خطايانا 
يا من هي اطهر من في الجنس البشري اشفعي لي امام ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح


----------



## ROSA_10 (19 مارس 2007)

*نعمه   الرب*

المجد    لله    ده دليل اننا مش   لوحدنا    و مش لازم نخاف من حاكه*ادعوني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :new5: :new5: :94:


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 مارس 2007)

*هو قليل على امنا العذراء ان تتشفع عند الله و تنقذ قرية من الموت ؟؟ 

السيدة العذراء دائما تصنع العجائب فقد انقذت قرى كاملة من المجازر و انقذت قرى من البركان و انقذت كثيرين

و ليتمجد اسم الرب عاليا ......... *


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

*:yaka:آمين يا أخي*


----------



## Ramzi (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

شفاعه القديسة مريم بقلوبكم جميعا!

"السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقة الحقانية السلام لفخر جنسنا لانك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل، نسألك اذكرينا أيتها العفيفة الأمينة لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا".


----------



## themoroccanboy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه الصورة دي بواسطة الفوتوشوب ولا أي برنامج هههه


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

للأسف الفوتو بتاعك لا يؤلف جرائد
أعلم أيها الحبيب أنك تمنّي نفسك بهذه الكلمات وكأنك تريد أن تقنع نفسك بها،ولكن هيهات!
لولا حد الردة لكان موقفك أكثر واقعية:smil12:
على كل،لا تيأس،فالرب يحبك ويقبلك كيفما كنت،ولن يكون الاسلام عقبة في طريقك من جديد،ثق بالرب.


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

المجد للة فى الاعالى و على الارض السلام و فى الناس المسرة

ايتها العذراءمريم والدة الالة القديسة الشفيعةالامينة لجنس البشر

اخى السيدة العذراء لا تحتاج الى بصمات

انت مش عاوز تصدق ماتصدقش​


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

*صح أخي*
*ولكن كما قلت لك*
*هو لا يريد أن يصدق*
*لأن ذلك ينسف إيمانه*
*وليكن الرب في عون أمثاله*​


----------



## املا (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

اشكرك على الموضوع يا ريت اقدر احطها بمنتديات ثانيه بدون الخوف من الحذف



> هلوليا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



و يا ريت ما حد يرد عليهم باسلوبهم لانو شو رح يحكوا ؟ فعلا معجزه مافيش غير انهم يتمسخروا


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

آمين يا أملا
وفعلاً موضوع لا ريب عليه وترك المسلمين في حيرة من أمرهم وبالتالي ماوجدوا إلا هذا الأسلوب الرخيص في التفكير،رغم أني طلبت منهم عدم التطرّاً لمواضيع أعظم من تفكيرهم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

معجزه حقيقيه  ولقد قرأت عنها بالفعل ......أشكرك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .......وبركة العذراء مريم تكون   معنا امين .


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

*


عمر الفاروق قال:



			هل أنت متأكد ؟؟؟؟ ... ربما لا تكون هي مريم العذراء ! شوف البصمات ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي العزيز, العذراء القديسة مريم, سيدة نساء العالمين, بشهادة القرآن, تجري معجزات بلا حصر, حتى للمسلمين, وإليك تلك الحادثة التى أذاعها التلفزيون السوري:
عرض التلفزيون السوري, القناة الأولى الأرضية, منذ مدة, برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل مواطن سعودي وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة بالتفصيل 
في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في صيدنايا بدمشق, وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال ,20000, ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من 100 ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة ,دورية خارجية , واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لا يحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك , صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لا تفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة, أي بقى غرزتين لتكتمل رقبته, وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد
نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية
ومن له عقل, فليفكر*


----------



## the servant (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,

ثقتنااا في امنا البتول المجمرة الذهب فخر المسيحية تكفينااا وتعطيناا الثقة
التامة ان ام النور الحنونة هي من انقذت ابنائها في تلك القرية رغم من المعروف انة من الممكن
ان يكون بينهم غير مسيحين وذلك يثبت انها شفيعة للبشرية كلها...

الاخ المسلم الذي يتهكم اعتقد انك تخشي ان تصدق ما يجول في داخلك علي ان المسيحية صحيحة 
وان شفيعة المسيحين تبرهن كل يوم بمعجزاتها علي صحة هذا الدين
(نتمني ان يأتي اليون لنري سيدتكم عائشة او زينب او واحدة من زوجات الرسول تفعل معجزة واحدة)


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

ماذا تتوقعون من والدة الله اجتراح المعجزات بالنسبة لها امر في غاية السهولة تبارك اسمها القدوس فهي سيدة نساء العالمين:94:


----------



## maria123 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

بركة صلواتها و تضرعاتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميع اولادها امين


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

الى الاخ عمر

بدل ان تشكك بهذا الموضوع وتتكلم على البرزتستانت

اذهب وشاهد الخلافات بينكم وبين الشيعة

فانتم تقولون ان الخلفاء الراشدون اربعة 


بينما الشيعة يقولون ان الخليفة علي هو الوحيد وعمر وابو بكر وعثمان مجرمين

لان حسب ما يقولون الشيعة ان عمر قتل فاطمة

وابو بكر وعثمان وعمر سرقوا الخلافة من علي

اضافة الى ان الوهابية يعتبرون الشيعة كفار


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

كيف تتكلم عن القديسة مريم سيدة نساء العالمين هكذا انك ستلاقي عذاب الهي لانهاية له

انت وكل مسلم يعتدي بالكلام على المسيح والعذراء

ان لعقابكم قريب جدا


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

انكم تمنعون ان اي خبر للتبشير  واي قناة مسيحية لانكم لاتؤمنون بالحرية الدينية

صدقني لو نشرت حرية دينية للمسلمين ستشاهد اللالالالالالالالالاف منهم يتبعون المسيحية

واتحداك بذلك


----------



## lousa188114 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

خبر جميل اخي*s.o.g*  
فهذا ليس بجديد عن امنا العذراء ام النور والدة الاله فهي تتشفع يوميا لملايين من الخطاة عند رب المجد 
فاذكرينا امام عرش النعمة ايتها البتول والكرمة الحقيقة لمغفرة خطاينا والرحمة والمعونة 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا اخي *s.o.g* شفاعة القديسة الطاهرة ام النور تكون معك


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

*لا شكر على واجب،فهذا أقل ما نقدر أن نفعله إزاء إحسانات أمنا العذراء الكثيرة*
*شكراً لك،أخجلتني بلطفك*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

 حقا طوباكي يامريم


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مريم أمنا تنقذ قرية بكاملها من البركان الهائل المفاجىء!!هللويا!*

*كل ركبة تنحني*
*ولسان يعترف*
*أن يسوع المسيح*
*هو الرب*
*--------------*


> حقا طوباكي يامريم


_آمين_
_طوباك يا مريم_
_طوباك يا أم الإله الحي_
_صلواتك فلتكن دائماً وأبداً_
_معنا_​


----------

